# Convert Yamaha 20hp 4stroke to remote steering?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1262746037

Same answer different parts... 

Daytona Kemo did that conversion on a 15 hp....threads here somewhere.

found it...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1243358541


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Brett.


----------

